# Becoming an Officer.



## BrianLowery (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey guys I'm new to this site so please bare with me here. I'm 19 turning 20 in April, and looking to become a local officer. I live in Tewksbury MA, and I really need info. Every time I talk to someone there is a different answer given to be about how I should do it. 

My main questions:
1. What looks best on my resume?
2. I can only be an officer after turning 21?
3. Does the PD pay for my academy? 
4. What are the major pre-requisites?
5. Are there internships available for people under 21 at their local PD's?

Why do I want to become an officer?
Well, growing up in the city deffinately has bearing on that. Also, even being in Tewksbury (Not a city) there are plenty of people doing unlawful things and have no repercussions. I may only be 19 but I do have my own senses of right and wrong, I feel all who live under law; should obey or pay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

You can't become a police officer in MA until you turn 21. As for your other questions, only 2 things matter as far as getting on a civil service municipality;

1) Veteran's status

2) Residency

Anything else is really window dressing....seriously consider enlisting in the Guard or Reserve to get veteran's status, as it will be very difficult to be hired without it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah but don't join the Military simply because you want to become a cop in MA. Do it because it is something you want to do and feel you could do and commit to.

If you are doing it for half ass reasons than you are only hurting yourself and those you serve with.


----------



## BrianLowery (Jan 17, 2012)

Unfortunately with the guard and military status Mass has kind of screwed it. If you are a mass resident and you join any branch of the military, and you get sent to a base out of Mass. I'm pretty sure if it's longer than 1 year, you are no longer seen as a mass resident. 

Right now I'm a security guard (I know seen as 'rent a cop,' Fake') But it's a job. I thought about maybe getting an Associates, or Bachelors degree in Criminal Justice but, I'm unable to afford 20-70k in student loans.. 

I'm a mass resident of all 19 years of my life, and I am considering all aspects of becoming an officer.

Admittingly, not really looking into military. But I do appreciate all information from all resources.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Some of the answers to your questions can be searched here by you. At 19 you have a few years to go. Yes, 21 is the magic. Number but if you think for a minute that once you turn 21 you will get on the job, you are only fooling yourself. As for all of that idealistic crap regarding why you want to be a cop, it's all fine and good in theory. You can get on the job and work your ass off to deter, solve and fight crime, but it's an equivalent of pissing in to a strong wind. You as an individual will not make a great deal of difference out there. The civilian world out there is not very supportive. There are but a few civilians who are true friends to the police. In general, public resents and dislikes us. You want to be liked, take a Fire exam. And even then, prepare for the negativity in the press when when you or another public servant screws up, or the media paints in that light. You. An arrest and arrest and arrest til you're blue I the face, but the reality is that the justice system will likely do nothing to the people that you lock up. We all hear this question when we interview, why do you want to be a police officer? And most of us can only come up with a lame "Because I want to help people." we really do mean it at the time but within the first several years, we realize that you can't help people who don't want to be helped. 

We are out there doing what needs to be done. Most of the time no one really gives a shit. In my career, I can count on two hands how many times my involvement had actually impacted people's lives for the better. Another cop and I worked our asses off on a case for this one family. We brought the case to trial and actually got time to serve for the defendant. To this day, this family is greatful and we are good friends. Cases such as this are a few and far in between. 

I will tell you that I am not comfortable training a guy who has just turned 21 and for some unexplained reason was able to get in the job. A 21 year old lacks the life experience that could make him or her a food cop. I am not saying that it's a rule of thumb, but seriously) what is it that you have experienced at that age that makes you useful to the PD?

My best answer to you is this, at your age you should join the military. Do anancouple of years worth of commitment and then you will have something to bring to the table.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

CJIS said:


> Yeah but don't join the Military simply because you want to become a cop in MA. Do it because it is something you want to do and feel you could do and commit to.
> 
> If you are doing it for half ass reasons than you are only hurting yourself and those you serve with.


People join the military for all sorts of reasons, many of which aren't patriotism.

When I was going for my Associate's degree, a young kid in a class asked me how he could be hired on my department, saying he would do anything he had to. I suggested he join an Army National Guard MP unit, with the caveat that he would eventually be deployed to a combat zone. He did, got deployed, got his veteran's preference, and I now work with him.



BrianLowery said:


> Unfortunately with the guard and military status Mass has kind of screwed it. If you are a mass resident and you join any branch of the military, and you get sent to a base out of Mass. I'm pretty sure if it's longer than 1 year, you are no longer seen as a mass resident.


Negative....when you're on active-duty (which includes initial entry training), your "home of record" is what counts for your residency. When I was on active-duty status (including training & deployed time), I paid MA state income tax (until they waived it during my Gulf War deployment), as I was still an official resident of Massachusetts.


----------



## BrianLowery (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes trust me I don't have that mentality that once I'm 21 I'm accepted. To be honest I expect to wait on a list for 10 years. Why? Because I'm just your average white American. Which is why most people my age who want to become cops join the military. To set themselves higher than the average white kids who apply. Hate to say it but that is the sad truth. It's with every job now-a-days. Even a few I've applied to recently have straight out said that to me. 

Also, what do you bring to the table 263FPD? With my experience of knowing cops, the ones who hate them are the ones done wrong by them. I'm not talking about the law side, I mean personality. I saw an off duty Andover cop, and wanted to talk to him about Andover PD. He was a dick.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

For an out of state point of view I will add that plenty of departments outside of New England will take you as an early hire. 

Being 19/20 yoa working in property or a similar admin position allows you see the more mundane aspects of the job while at the same time getting your foot through the door. Once you get to the point where you will be 21 by the time of graduation you will be placed in the next academy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

BrianLowery said:


> Yes trust me I don't have that mentality that once I'm 21 I'm accepted. To be honest I expect to wait on a list for 10 years. Why? Because I'm just your average white American. Which is why most people my age who want to become cops join the military. To set themselves higher than the average white kids who apply. Hate to say it but that is the sad truth. It's with every job now-a-days. Even a few I've applied to recently have straight out said that to me


That may have been a valid argument back in the 1980's, but it's a cop-out now. I can't think of a single police department that is still under a consent decree that mandates racial quotas, so don't try the discrimination card.



BrianLowery said:


> Also, what do you bring to the table 263FPD? With my experience of knowing cops, the ones who hate them are the ones done wrong by them. I'm not talking about the law side, I mean personality. I saw an off duty Andover cop, and wanted to talk to him about Andover PD. He was a dick.


263 can speak for himself, but in my case, it gets really aggravating after 20+ years of hearing the same questions when people ask you how to become a cop, then want to argue or debate the advice you give them. Kind of like this thread is becoming.

If you want a realistic chance of being hired by a civil service municipality, join the Guard or Reserve and get veteran's preference. Just because that doesn't fit-in with your personal agenda, it's still the best advice you're going to receive here.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

BrianLowery said:


> Unfortunately with the guard and military status Mass has kind of screwed it. If you are a mass resident and you join any branch of the military, and you get sent to a base out of Mass. I'm pretty sure if it's longer than 1 year, you are no longer seen as a mass resident.
> 
> Right now I'm a security guard (I know seen as 'rent a cop,' Fake') But it's a job. I thought about maybe getting an Associates, or Bachelors degree in Criminal Justice but, I'm unable to afford 20-70k in student loans..
> 
> ...


Deleted reply. Not worthy of my sound advice!


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Double post! It said the server timed out. This site is very slow now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

MARINECOP said:


> Double post! It said the server timed out. This site is very slow now.


No, it's "New and Improved"!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

BrianLowery said:


> Right now I'm a security guard (I know seen as 'rent a cop,' Fake') But it's a job.


*The job is what you put into it. Many members of this site worked security gigs before getting on the job. Just don't fall into this kind of crowd.*


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

niteowl1970 said:


> *The job is what you put into it. Many members of this site worked security gigs before getting on the job. Just don't fall into this kind of crowd.*


LMAO. I need to find a pic of that Indian Whacker and post it here. That guy was the definition of a "Whacker". 5-0 knows where to find a pic of that freak!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

BrianLowery said:


> Yes trust me I don't have that mentality that once I'm 21 I'm accepted. To be honest I expect to wait on a list for 10 years. Why? Because I'm just your average white American. Which is why most people my age who want to become cops join the military. To set themselves higher than the average white kids who apply. Hate to say it but that is the sad truth. It's with every job now-a-days. Even a few I've applied to recently have straight out said that to me.
> 
> Also, what do you bring to the table 263FPD? With my experience of knowing cops, the ones who hate them are the ones done wrong by them. I'm not talking about the law side, I mean personality. I saw an off duty Andover cop, and wanted to talk to him about Andover PD. He was a dick.


Delta beat me to it, but I'll add my 1/50 of a dollar anyway. If you actually "know" cops, then why would you come to a forum where you know no one, then question the bluntly honest answer of a long-standing member of said forum? It seems to me that this blatently displays a lack of maturity on your part. You think the _off-duty_ Andover cop was a dick?!? Personality is contextual, get over it. Spend some time on the job and you'll figure out that we generally don't take too kindly to being recognized and accosted with unsolicited questions when we are _off-duty_. Folks who know me will tell you I can be incredibly friendly and social but I'm also well aware of the fact that there are people who want to hurt or kill me whether I'm in uniform or not. I'm not always nice to strangers (and if I am nice, I'm probably still thinking of how I can take you out, if need be). It's not paranoia, it's the reality of experience.

Grow up, keep on the proper side of the law and ethics, and do something to contribute to society until you're old enough to go to the academy. Oh, and while you're at it, study those homonyms and know which one to use. No one here knows you well enough to "bare" with you.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

I really need to get to a M&G because there is so much shit I want to say itt that will just turn in to a flame war.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Herrdoktor said:


> I really need to get to a M&G because there is so much shit I want to say itt that will just turn in to a flame war.


January 29th at Owen O'Leary's in Southboro. Be there or be square;

http://www.owenolearys.com/southboro.html


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Herrdoktor said:


> I really need to get to a M&G because there is so much shit I want to say itt that will just turn in to a flame war.


Please come to one and speak your mind. We all love that type of honesty, especially when we are consuming alcohol. The winter M&G is coming up soon. Please do show up.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

MARINECOP said:


> Please come to one and speak your mind. We all love that type of honesty, especially when we are consuming alcohol. The winter M&G is coming up soon. Please do show up.


Virginia is not close to Southboro lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Herrdoktor said:


> Virginia is not close to Southboro lol


Eh, what....14 hours?

3 sick days ought to cover the drive-up, the drive-back, the drinking, and the recovery time.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Eh, what....14 hours?
> 
> 3 sick days ought to cover the drive-up, the drive-back, the drinking, and the recovery time.


I can do a Boston run in about 10 and a half if I drive during the night hours.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Herrdoktor said:


> I can do a Boston run in about 10 and a half if I drive during the night hours.


Only if we have a big turn out will such a long journey be worth it. Are you from Massachusetts originally? If so, I commend you on your intelligence to have left this state. We all dream of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Herrdoktor said:


> I can do a Boston run in about 10 and a half if I drive during the night hours.


Even better.....2 days ought to cover it.

I was using the time it took to drive back from my high school, which is about 50 miles southwest of Richmond.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

MARINECOP said:


> Only if we have a big turn out will such a long journey be worth it. Are you from Massachusetts originally? If so, I commend you on your intelligence to have left this state. We all dream of it.


Burlington


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Even better.....2 days ought to cover it.
> 
> I was using the time it took to drive back from my high school, which is about 50 miles southwest of Richmond.


Yeah I'm only 25 minutes outside DC. Its a straight shot up 95


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Herrdoktor said:


> Virginia is not close to Southboro lol


How are those " Wild & Wonderful Whites of West Virginia"? That documentary was a funny one.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

MARINECOP said:


> How are those " Wild & Wonderful Whites of West Virginia"? That documentary was a funny one.


Ugh


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

BrianLowery said:


> Also, what do you bring to the table 263FPD? With my experience of knowing cops, the ones who hate them are the ones done wrong by them. I'm not talking about the law side, I mean personality. I saw an off duty Andover cop, and wanted to talk to him about Andover PD. He was a dick.


Wow, you ask for their advice and then you insult these nice people. Ok for some odd reason, I'm in a giving and generous mood so even though I think you being "a dick" I'm going to tell you the real trick to getting on the job. You might want to print this because it's like playing a video game you have to do it just right to move on to the next level. What you need to do is a find a city that has a mayor who has a really ugly daughter with an even uglier personality. You have to meet this girl, become her one true love, and get married. Once you have done that, explain to her father how much you want to be a cop and how you would be able to support his daughter in the lifestyle she deserves if you got on the department. He will most certainly make a phone call and put you on the top of the hiring list. Now this being Massachusetts, it is very competitive so you may want to branch out and look for ugly sons too. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ummmm... IBTL!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Did you just ask me what I bring to the table? I bring almost fifteen years of police experience that includes three years of Federal law enforcement. I bring the dues that I paid during my life time. I bring thousands of hours of criminal investigation experience and court testimony. I bring respect of, and for my peers. 

What I don't bring is self pity about how it took me more then five years to get on the job because I am "an average, white American". I don't bring a bitch session about how some cop gave me a ticket when I was younger or complaints of how some cop was a dick to me when I asked him a question. Not every one wants to answer your questions. Some of us have other things going on in our lives besides our jobs, and some of us may not want to entertain your curiosity. 

You have got some very valid answers here. Sorry if you don't like them.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

263FPD said:


> Did you just ask me what I bring to the table? I bring almost fifteen years of police experience that includes three years of Federal law enforcement. I bring the dues that I paid during my life time. I bring thousands of hours of criminal investigation experience and court testimony. I bring respect of, and for my peers.
> 
> Clearly this resume is no match for a sense of entitlement, sarcasm and a general pisspoor attitiude.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

263FPD said:


> Did you just ask me what I bring to the table? I bring almost fifteen years of police experience that includes three years of Federal law enforcement. I bring the dues that I paid during my life time. I bring thousands of hours of criminal investigation experience and court testimony. I bring respect of, and for my peers. *I bring dozens of scratches and dents on my assigned patrol vehicles.*


FIFY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> FIFY!!!!!!!!!


Its only funny for so long.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

And it only means that I am putting crazy miles on those cars.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

How many R3 hits is "Brian Lowery" going to generate in the coming days?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> How many R3 hits is "Brian Lowery" going to generate in the coming days?


Eh....

Who needs R3? He hung his Sh*t out there for anyone to Google. Don't really care that much to even bother doing that. This kid's outlook on life will keep him from the job sure enough unless he grows up a little and learns something. Him being "an average white American" is not the issue. Him using that as a reason he can't get hired, surely is. How can anyone who has some very obvious disdain for Police even want to be on this job, is beyond me.

So some off duty cop was a "Dick" to you. So what? When you realize that you aren't the center of everyone's universe, you will be a better man for it. Life is a bitch and not everyone who wants to be a cop, is cut out for this job. Just because you may be good at private security, it doesn't mean that you are ready for the public sector. Hell, the public sector may never be ready for you.

The Beauty of this job, is that there are so many good candidates out there, we can afford to be selective. Sure, there are many people out there that could have been great cops, but never were able to get the break they needed. There are plenty of waste products on this job. Some survive til retirement, and some get their walking papers eventually. Such is life, Brian. Deal with it.


----------



## BrianLowery (Jan 17, 2012)

Now if you go ahead and read through the replies you can see where I went "piss poor." I posted on a site filled with mass cops asking basic questions. Yes there was some good info included in some posts. But then we have some that basically insult the any one with the notion of becoming a cop. Seems like the main idea of some of these posts is "Screw the mayors ugly daughter, or buy some knee pads."

With that Andover cop, there was no need for the way he acted. Yes trust me I know it must get annoying having some young kid come up and ask about your job. Yeah it's probably ok when you first became a cop. But then after a few years you hate it. The Cop turned around and in front of at least 5 other people said "You think a fucking kid like you will ever even make it to the academy? I hope your good at sucking dick." He then walked away and even the people that were there said the guy was a dick. 

My reasoning for asking 263FPD "what do you bring to the table" is simple. It was not meant to throw an insult towards him. From reading through his post, and a few others. It seems that a lot of you have the same outlook on being a cop. As in "The public resents us, the media hates us. You can arrest people all day but it means nothing." Yes there is plenty of people out there who get arrested, let off, and arrested days later for the same thing. But there is also that slim number of people that got scared shitless from being arrested. I have a few friends that it has happened to, and now they are afraid to even go 1 Mph over the speed limit. Yet they still hold a set of value and respect towards every cop they see. 

I'm not looking to change the world, nor change a town or city. If I had my chance all I want to do is what I can do. If I could have that 1 experience you've had 263FPD where you helped that family, and they are so loving and respectful after your work. I'd feel that my entire career was worth it. It's a matter of values in my eyes. Maybe it's my outlook on law enforcement in general, that isn't understood. 

I posted on this site to gain information from not only my local area. I was looking for info from anyone who wanted to give it.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Who said anything about screwing her, I said marry her. You got that response from me because the actual officers here gave you some very good advice and you decided to be a little snot about it. If you took one word of what I wrote serious enough to get your undies a twist; then, you definitely don't have what it takes to survive an academy let alone on the street when someone is coming at you with a weapon instead of a sarcastic comment.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Do you have a cognitive disability or something?

...just curious.

I know I'm a little late on the "average white American" comment, but geez guy... If you're looking for sympathy, you are at "Wrong Location #1" on the map. I'm substantially older than you, as well as a white American male... But you don't see me bitching about it like it's a handicap, and I'm *not* a cop either, kid. I take the tests, I stay in shape, I hope for my break... That's all I can do.

If you don't heed the advice bestowed upon you by guys here that have "been there and done that," then shame on you.

The saying, "If I knew then, what I know now" holds infinitely true in my case, as well as it should yours. If I were you... I'd do this:

Quit your fuckin' private security job, enlist TOMORROW, and let the chips fall where they may. Think about this one for a second... I haven't met a SINGLE person in my life that ever said they regret serving in the military. Even if you don't end up in LE, you still did something good with your time.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

As I painfully struggle through your poor grammar, Brian, I see that you cannot see the forest for the trees. You acknowledge the challenges of being a white male in the age of "diversity", then you get all butt hurt when that same sentiment is set before you in something other than a pretty package with a nice bow. You receive facts you don't like, then whine about it. Clearly, you need to read my first response again. Clearly, you _don't_ "understand what it must be like" to be accosted off-duty. Somehow, all I can hear is your whiny voice saying, "I know I'm annoying the piss out of you but I still expect you to be nice to _me_."

My previous advice still stands.

*****


----------



## BrianLowery (Jan 17, 2012)

It takes more than that to get me going. If you think I'm sitting here and throwing any of this info out the window you're wrong. My reasoning for saying "Screw the mayors ugly daughter, or buy some knee pads" is because if you read through the posts, I'm being told "you bring nothing to the table." 

Also, as far as joining the military I'm not one to do it for the wrong reasons. I feel joining the Military should be out of Patriotism. Not " I just want it to look good on paper." If you joined the Military out of respect for this country would you really want to serve with someone who is only there for a stepping stone on a resume?


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

BrianLowery said:


> It takes more than that to get me going. If you think I'm sitting here and throwing any of this info out the window you're wrong. My reasoning for saying "Screw the mayors ugly daughter, or buy some knee pads" is because if you read through the posts, I'm being told "you bring nothing to the table."
> 
> Also, as far as joining the military I'm not one to do it for the wrong reasons. I feel joining the Military should be out of Patriotism. Not " I just want it to look good on paper." If you joined the Military out of respect for this country would you really want to serve with someone who is only there for a stepping stone on a resume?


Soooo, what you're saying is that you don't want to join the military because you're not feeling particularly patriotic and would only be using it as a stepping stone anyway? Are you then also implying that those who don't make the military a career have _only_ used it as a stepping stone?

*****


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

BrianLowery said:


> My reasoning for saying "Screw the mayors ugly daughter, or buy some knee pads" is because if you read through the posts, I'm being told "you bring nothing to the table."


You don't.

You're just another person in Massachusetts who wants to be a police officer. When you take the civil service exam, the line will be out the door and around the block with hundreds more just like you.

I'll attempt to explain it one more time.....the way the civil service system works, the only things you can "bring to the table" that matter worth a shit are residency and veteran's preference. You don't get any sort of statistical preference for having a college degree, being in top-flight physical shape, or just really, really wanting the job. The veteran that scores a 90 is going to get the job ahead of you, even if you score a 100 and have a degree from Harvard Law School.

That's how the system works. The fact that you don't like it doesn't change it one iota.



BrianLowery said:


> Also, as far as joining the military I'm not one to do it for the wrong reasons. I feel joining the Military should be out of Patriotism. Not " I just want it to look good on paper." If you joined the Military out of respect for this country would you really want to serve with someone who is only there for a stepping stone on a resume?


Thousands and thousands of Americans served honorably and courageously (including Medal of Honor winners) in Vietnam in spite of being drafted and wanting no part of serving in the military.

If you're afraid of serving in the armed forces, just say so.....don't try that cop-out.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The Cop turned around and in front of at least 5 other people said "You think a fucking kid like you will ever even make it to the academy? I hope your good at sucking dick." He then walked away and even the people that were there said the guy was a dick. 
Also, as far as joining the military I'm not one to do it for the wrong reasons. I feel joining the Military should be out of Patriotism. Not " I just want it to look good on
paper." If you joined the Military out of respect for this country would you really want to serve with someone who is only there for a stepping stone on a resume?

*That above says it all...yOure a liar in the first paragraph and pussy in the second, All you need to know is how to ask "you want fries with that?" See ya at the drive thru.*


----------



## BrianLowery (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you not feel that these reasons are un-Patriotic?
1. I just want my college paid for.
2. It looks good on a resume.
3. It will help me become a cop.
4. To travel.

I'm sorry but I see those as wrong reasons to fight for this country, I see it as mooching off of the country.


----------



## BrianLowery (Jan 17, 2012)

So apparently we need to call webster and have him fix his dictionary. 
1. Liar - Person who informs others of a personal experience.
2. Pussy - One who does not want to server his country for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

BrianLowery said:


> Do you not feel that these reasons are un-Patriotic?
> 1. I just want my college paid for.
> 2. It looks good on a resume.
> 3. It will help me become a cop.
> ...


Lame.

I joined because I didn't like the prospect of being homeless...I did my time, followed my orders, and did the best job I could. It didn't matter that I didn't join while thumping my chest and waving the flag while talking about apple pie and Chevrolet.

If you don't have veteran's preference, the chances of you getting on a civil service department are about the same as winning the Lottery.

What do you not understand about that?


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

BrianLowery said:


> Do you not feel that these reasons are un-Patriotic?
> 1. I just want my college paid for.
> 2. It looks good on a resume.
> 3. It will help me become a cop.
> ...


Seems to me that you've created a little list for yourself to outwardly justify your lack of testicular fortitude. You have no desire to "fight" for anything. Not to worry, I'm sure the Occupy crowd will be more sympathetic to your whimpering.

*****


----------



## BrianLowery (Jan 17, 2012)

It's just my view on the subject. I do understand that without a veterans status I am taking a shot in the dark. I'm basically asking for snow and a nice tall glass of ice water as I sit in hell. I understand that I have an extremely slim chance of becoming a cop. I came here for information, also to see what other paths there are if any besides military,


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

BrianLowery said:


> Do you not feel that these reasons are un-Patriotic?
> 1. I just want my college paid for.
> 2. It looks good on a resume.
> 3. It will help me become a cop.
> ...


_Disclaimer: My intent with this post is not to insult anyone itt. We are all professionals so please don't get your panties in a twist if what I say hits too close to home or not. _

Brian I already posted an alternative in this thread and you ignored it. New England is an area notorious for its compeition when it comes to law enforcement. In most officers' eyes you bring nothing to the table because that is the mentality up north. I work for a department where the median age is probably 5-10 years younger (or more) than most MA townships and we have no problem with younger guys working this job. We have no issues with age and only care that the person applying for the job is the best person possible. For every story a guy can tell you about a 'young pup' with no experience I can tell them 5 stories about cops who have decades of military or private sector experience who fucking suck at this job. Life experience is a large chunk of this job, but it's not the end all either. Everything is completely subjective imo.

The guys here who have stated numerous times that you are going to be going to cattle calls with Civil Service are not using hyperbole. The system is gross, but because its Massachusetts that's all that you are going to get. If you really want to be a cop leave New England and don't look back.

If you HAVE to be a cop in Massachusetts well good luck. Of the dozens of guys I know graduated with degrees from UMASS:Lowell and Westfield State (two great CJ programs) only 1 became a cop in NE (CT). The rest of us left and are now coming up on our 6th year with our various departments.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

BrianLowery said:


> So apparently we need to call webster and have him fix his dictionary.
> 1. Liar - Person who informs others of a personal experience.
> 2. Pussy - One who does not want to server his country for the wrong reasons.


 Youre just not believable, youre story reeks of bullshit...hence I called you a liar.
I know many people who have served for many reasons. Having a reason to serve (education, experience,et al) that benefits yourself AS WELL as your country is patriotic. Though at this point , with your shitty attitude I doubt you'd get through the first day basic training.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I will tell you the same thing that I have told many others that have come on MC
looking for advice.
I am a combat nam veteran, I am not a cop, I am old enough to be your great grandfather,
All of the advice you have been given rings true.
The only other thing I have to add is it takes BALLS to join the military and it looks like you
have NONE.
Now take your ball and go find a pacifist's site to post on.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

You can lead the horse to water....


You wanted answers and you got some. You didn't like me saying that you bring. Otho g to the table at your ripe old age of 19, sorry you feel that way. It is very hard for someone to walk in to this job at a gery young age. It has been done, but some people are naturals at this job, some have to develop themselves, and some just plain suck. 

I am an FTO for my department. I, and other FTOs are your final phase of training before you put on your big boy pants and get out on your own. I've been very lucky in terms that I have yet to encounter a complete train wreck that can't be fixed. But you must remember that these guys and girls have already made it through their MPTC class, and survived it. They are there with the basic knowledge of what to do and what not to do. We help them develop some level of confidence to go out there and do what needs to be done. They need to know that in general, the public has an issue with them. Police have the ultimate power of taking away someone's most important constitutional right, the right to freedom. Look, I have been a cop for most of your life. When I am in my own car, and I look in my rear view mirro and see a police car, it is still my instinct to think for a split second "Oh, fuck. Did I do something wrong?"

That is a natural reaction. So yes, when I tell you that the public dislikes the Police at a certain level, I am not telling you a lie. You asked me if it was worth it helping that family with their problem. Of course it was. It still is. I love my job and there is nothing in this world like it. Is this job what I thought it would be? Absolutely not. My days are not as exciting sometimes as you may think. One cop told me once that his job was ninety percent boredom interrupted by moments of grief and shear terror. His numbers may have been skewed a little, but it isn't too far from the truth. I don't know what is in store for you in the near future as far as it concerns a potential career in law enforcement but I will tell you this much, it is best to keep your ears open, and your mouth shut. That's not just before you get on the job, for at least three years after you're on it. In bigger departments, you are a rookie for your first five years. Most of the veteran cops don't really give a fuck about whatever it is you have to say. They have been there and done that. 

I have a very difficult time believing that some cop told you flat out to learn to suck dick. I will say that if that is the truth, that is not the guy you want advice from to begin with. If that is true, this guy is probably burned out and resentful toward his bosses and / or the politics behind the bull shit. We all have those days, but some of us are effected more than others. You have no idea what is going on in this guy's personal life and what if anything, the job is or has been doing to him to begin with. 

I will ask you several question now about what it is you think makes you a good candidate once you are eligible;

Do you speak another language (fluently or are you at least conversational)?

What life experience do you have that could help you in this job?

What makes you more desirable then a candidate with military experience and or combat deployment?

Do you have any college behind you with concentration in criminology or criminal justice?

Would you arrest your own mother for let's say, a drunk driving ofence?

How would you deal with the mayor or town manager of the city or town you live in if you caught him commuting a crime?

Why do you want to be a police officer?



Some of these would be your basic interview questions if you were to make it that far. Ponder your answers and get back to us.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

263FPD said:


> Its only funny for so long.


Roger that my brother....Go to the M&G and I'll buy you refreshments!


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Inquiring minds (me) want to know who the "dick" Andover cop was. PM me if you're not interested in saying who it was on a public forum


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

TopCop24 said:


> Inquiring minds (me) want to know who the "dick" Andover cop was. PM me if you're not interested in saying who it was on a public forum


One of the reasons I go out of my way to not be a dick while on or off duty when people ask me questions is because of my experiences with police officers when I was younger/not a cop.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

mtc said:


> My nickel is on he's not going to "throw him under the bus" - so's not to have to admit he made it up.


I have the sneaking suspicion that we've heard the last from young Brian.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Herrdoktor said:


> One of the reasons I go out of my way to not be a dick while on or off duty when people ask me questions is because of my experiences with police officers when I was younger/not a cop.


We should all remember this. Even on my worst day, I try to be respectful to people. Especially those who show an interest in our job and appear to support what we do (God knows they are few and far between).

As far as the age thing goes, I was 23 when I got hired. I am a non-vet and feel that I was ready to START my career at that point. Maybe because it's the way I was raised and grew up but I feel that I did have certain experiences that prepared me to START my career. I took the attitude that I knew very little and to learn as much as I could from the older guys and to not be ashamed to ask questions. I disagree (respectfully) with Fra that a younger officer brings nothing to the table, provided they have the right attitude.

As far as the op goes. If you want to get on a civil service department in MA, join the military (wether you like it or not), do the best job you can do while you are in, and stay out of trouble.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

lofu said:


> We should all remember this. Even on my worst day, I try to be respectful to people. Especially those who show an interest in our job and appear to support what we do (God knows they are few and far between).
> 
> As far as the age thing goes, I was 23 when I got hired. I am a non-vet and feel that I was ready to START my career at that point. Maybe because it's the way I was raised and grew up but I feel that I did have certain experiences that prepared me to START my career. I took the attitude that I knew very little and to learn as much as I could from the older guys and to not be ashamed to ask questions. I disagree (respectfully) with Fra that a younger officer brings nothing to the table, provided they have the right attitude.
> 
> As far as the op goes. If you want to get on a civil service department in MA, join the military (wether you like it or not), do the best job you can do while you are in, and stay out of trouble.


I am generally respectful of others. I was well known in my community because of my community involvement before I got on the job and quickly learned that people are always watching. Even after my years on, I still encourage folks to pursue this career if it is their dream. I also started when I was 18 (back then, it was legal where I started), have been working since 14, and as such, I don't automatically dismiss someone due to chronology. That being said, it appeared to me that Brian lacked the maturity to absorb the legitimate information provided to him. It was kind of like when you're working a traffic detail 'cause the road is flooded out but a driver insists he needs to go that was 'cause that's the way he "always" goes. Maybe the Andover cop was less than friendly, or maybe Brian became incessantly annoying and wouldn't accept reasonable answers. At any rate, Brian was given legitimate information but then made it clear he's simply looking for the easy path (which we all know doesn't exist here in the Commonwealth!).

*****


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

lofu said:


> We should all remember this. Even on my worst day, I try to be respectful to people. Especially those who show an interest in our job and appear to support what we do (God knows they are few and far between)


I abide by "Kilvinsky's Law" from _The New Centurions _(fantastic police movie which I can lend you if you haven't seen it);

"Be civil to everyone, courteous to nobody".

Unless I know someone, or they're a cop also, or someone else I do know vouches for them, I treat everyone I meet on the job with a cool civility.



lofu said:


> As far as the age thing goes, I was 23 when I got hired. I am a non-vet and feel that I was ready to START my career at that point. Maybe because it's the way I was raised and grew up but I feel that I did have certain experiences that prepared me to START my career. I took the attitude that I knew very little and to learn as much as I could from the older guys and to not be ashamed to ask questions. I disagree (respectfully) with Fra that a younger officer brings nothing to the table, provided they have the right attitude.


I got on when I was 22, and I look back and laugh at how green and naive I was back then. I'm surprised none of my FTO's ever pointed at my shirt, said "Hey kid, what's that?", and then busted my lip when I looked, just for being so clueless.

I don't mind being an FTO (I just signed-up to do it again), but as you said, attitude is everything, If I have a n00b who acts like he knows the job already and I'm inconveniencing them when offering instruction, I have absolutely no problem kicking them out of my cruiser.....I did it once already to someone we work with.

The only things I care about a n00b bringing to my cruiser are a basic knowledge of the law (rights of arrest, etc.), a good attitude, and a willingness to listen and learn. Everything else can be taught.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

To lofu,

Wasn't trying to imply that a young cop brings nothing to the table. Just simply saying that at that age, making yourself marketable is not a simple task. Reading between the lines is a must here. Young Brian wanted to be stroked and told what he wanted to hear. He didn't want to hear about the military. I seem to remember another guy that posted here before who also didn't want to join the service for all the "wrong" reasons. It's not to say that being young is a detractor to being a good cop. I wish I got on the job at an earlier age. I would be retiring in another ten years at max or at least have that option to do so. It simple irritated me that a guy comes in here, asks a set a questions, gets his answers and then asks me why's I bring to the table. I have been there and done that and still doing it. He wanted answers from cops in the job, he got hem. If he wanted to get his ego stroked, he should have gone to another venue. I don't know perhaps www.privateofficer.com


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

adroitcuffs said:


> it appeared to me that Brian lacked the maturity to absorb the legitimate information provided to him


This is his problem in a nut shell. I wouldn't have hired him with that attitude and the most challenging part of his job working for one of the companies I did HR for would have been opening a box, unloading a truck or ringing at a cash register depending on which company he applied to.


----------



## JAYMEDINC (Nov 28, 2011)

CJIS said:


> Yeah but don't join the Military simply because you want to become a cop in MA. Do it because it is something you want to do and feel you could do and commit to.
> 
> If you are doing it for half ass reasons than you are only hurting yourself and those you serve with.


I raised my right hand in 1990, not because I wanted to serve, or for any other patriotic reason. I joined the military because it was a good paying gig for a teenager and it had promise to lead to a good civilian career afterwards. I didn't see college as an option at the time. Many other people joined for college money or any number of other reasons. Everyone has a different motivation to join and that is one thing that makes the military so diverse. I am still serving to this day and I am typing this response from Afghanistan.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

JAYMEDINC said:


> I raised my right hand in 1990, not because I wanted to serve, or for any other patriotic reason. I joined the military because it was a good paying gig for a teenager and it had promise to lead to a good civilian career afterwards. I didn't see college as an option at the time. Many other people joined for college money or any number of other reasons. Everyone has a different motivation to join and that is one thing that makes the military so diverse. I am still serving to this day and I am typing this response from Afghanistan.


Thank you for your service. Stay safe over there.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

263FPD said:


> Did you just ask me what I bring to the table? I bring almost fifteen years of police experience that includes three years of Federal law enforcement. I bring the dues that I paid during my life time. I bring thousands of hours of criminal investigation experience and court testimony. I bring respect of, and for my peers.
> 
> What I don't bring is self pity about how it took me more then five years to get on the job because I am "an average, white American". I don't bring a bitch session about how some cop gave me a ticket when I was younger or complaints of how some cop was a dick to me when I asked him a question. Not every one wants to answer your questions. Some of us have other things going on in our lives besides our jobs, and some of us may not want to entertain your curiosity.
> 
> You have got some very valid answers here. Sorry if you don't like them.


...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't even want to waste the electrons to reply to this boob.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

BrianLowery said:


> Do you not feel that these reasons are un-Patriotic?
> 1. I just want my college paid for.
> 2. It looks good on a resume.
> 3. It will help me become a cop.
> ...


Bullshit..1) I joined the military WITH a Bachelor's degree which I'm paying for and continue to take classes while I am on active orders to better myself. 2) Shit yeah it looks good on a resume, what agency wouldn't want a structured recuit with a respect for authority, leadership and physically fit. 3) See #2 4) Travel? I voluntarily took orders to be stationed in Sumter, SC until 2013 as opposed to Siembach, Germany for the sole purpose of saving money traveling home to take civil service exams...all while viewing myself as a very active American patriot! As for the whining and deprived white male comment, stop it. I've posted numerous questions here while leaving my personal opinion out of it and received nothing but helpful, knowledgeable responses.


----------

